# Post your picture of your Golden(s) going for a car ride.



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is another "post your picture" thread. If you have any pictures of your Golden(s) going on any car rides post them in here....:eclipsee_


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here are a few of Caue at 50 mph.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

that is so funny the way the wind has pushed his lips back.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a few of Cassi on our way home on her gotchya day  Last one she's riding shot gun tween the seats


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I only have one picture of this kind and that is of Hogan getting ready for a car ride.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Comet and Gus waiting to get let out of the Jeep for a walk:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Last summer going to the lake!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is Samantha (Sammy) in here first ride to the dog park and her first ride to the vet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oakley's Dad*

Oakley's dad!

I love Caue's smile-that is priceless!!!


----------



## Brecker (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is Moose saying hello from his crate in the car...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Bob and Natasha... co-pilot and navigator... helping Jeff back out of the garage, on to the road, and into traffic.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

GREAT pictures!! 

Here is Cannon:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Not my most accomplished photographic moment, but it fits the category....


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is Artie, Jazz and Jules.

1) All bright eyed and on the way to the beach.

2) Crashed out aand on the way home.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cadence on her trip home at 8wks...and the other is her trip to Petsmart~ lol I don't usually take photos in the van....but I guess I need to start! LOL


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Natasha has always been a good traveling companion. Her first road trip was at 8 weeks old.. we drove from Colorado to Florida. Early on she learned how to relax and enjoy a long car ride. And she still hasn't given up hope that some day we will let her drive.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Bob and Tash on the way home after a long road trip.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jules taking things in own paws.....


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

The long boring drive to Maine one summer:









All packed up and ready to head to the National Speciality in RI this past year:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Bob and Tash on the way home after a long road trip.


Excellent pictures! Why doesn't anyone else have the extreme amount of dog hair in their car that I do? 

Oh, you're supposed to vacuum it out :doh: silly me.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Excellent pictures! Why doesn't anyone else have the extreme amount of dog hair in their car that I do?
> 
> Oh, you're supposed to vacuum it out :doh: silly me.


ROFL! Did you not see the floorboard of my jeep!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

1st - Cedar in the Smokies 
2nd - Cedar riding in the motorhome (tough life, huh!)


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Excellent pictures! Why doesn't anyone else have the extreme amount of dog hair in their car that I do?
> 
> Oh, you're supposed to vacuum it out :doh: silly me.


Didn't anyone tell you? You are supposed to coordinate the interior car color with the dogs. Still lots of dog hair... just not visible. :wave:


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Excellent pictures! Why doesn't anyone else have the extreme amount of dog hair in their car that I do?
> 
> Oh, you're supposed to vacuum it out :doh: silly me.



No your just supposed to buy a car with Leather seats.. lol I went with Leather and Ill never go back.. Our SUV we are getting next week has leather too.. lol and we are buying the SUV for the dogs ..lol


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Chloe and Cedar*

Here's my girls in the car. I thought I had more pics of them in the car but I guess not..

1st: Chloe in the back seat on the way home from the cottage
2nd and 3rd: Cedar on her way home at 8weeks old
4th:Cedar on the way home from Grandma's after Thanksgiving


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh my gosh I love this thread!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Natasha has always been a good traveling companion. Her first road trip was at 8 weeks old.. we drove from Colorado to Florida. Early on she learned how to relax and enjoy a long car ride. And she still hasn't given up hope that some day we will let her drive.


 
Oh wow, that is one cute picture !!!!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Heres Sadie Mae and Jo-jo after a exciting camping trip at Lake Hartwell, this was on our way home:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i've got better ones, but i've got to get them into photobucket

her buddies Tucker (and no, he's not photoshopped!) & Mara and then Faith


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

More beautiful pics on here - here's a couple of mine. First is Ginny Holly Ralph and their best friend Jemma (springer) - sadly they are all together at the bridge now.
Second is Quinn & Reeva - waiting patiently to go to the park.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

This is one thread I can't participate in! 

I've never taken pics of Tuckie in the car for some reason


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Have to copy Rob on one...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

A majority of our Opus in the car photos are pre-digital.... But I do have a photo of her riding on the train.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

*Crazy driving*

Who said mom is driving.It's my turn today.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Delight in the car (Foster, lives with my guy's mom now!)










Zander (Foster, lives with David/dmfla now)










Can't find any others- have too many pics!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's one of Katie.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Peanut ready to go after a long swim









Buddy thought he was riding there, all wet in Daddy's seat 









And my all time favorite. Peaches ALWAYS settles in between the girls car seats. This was on our way home from camping.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Seeing so many golden heads out windows & in the wind - has anyone tried "doggles?" I've thought about ordering, but haven't yet - but would hate for a bug to hit Cedar in the eye!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL...That last one doesn't even look like her!  I don't know what that face was all about! Hmmmmmm. LOL


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Tuff Dog really would like me to stop! He is gazing at the neighbors pond!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is Bama on his first transport trip with me to take Leah to Canada 








Also his first kiss with Leah


----------

